# Fresh Fire Revival in Florida



## D. Paul (May 19, 2008)

Fresh Fire Streaming Revivals

Fresh Fire Ministries

Is this a "here we go again" like Brownsville or Toronto? Sure seems like it...new faces; same stuff.

Anyone heard of it yet?


----------



## blhowes (May 19, 2008)

So many people, so many church leaders. I didn't watch the whole thing, but fast-forwarded to different parts, and didn't see anybody holding a Bible. I don't even think I saw the motivational speaker...I mean the evangelist/pastor...holding one. Interesting.

It blows my mind that so many people think that this is, or should be, the normal Christian experience.


----------



## Davidius (May 19, 2008)

I'm somehow glad that the video won't work for me.


----------



## etexas (May 19, 2008)

Davidius said:


> I'm somehow glad that the video won't work for me.


Providence David! I cannot get it to work either: It would "offend" the eyes for us to watch it!


----------



## Davidius (May 19, 2008)

etexas said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > I'm somehow glad that the video won't work for me.
> ...



 The Lord is kind, indeed. My sinful curiosity led me to a link on the page, though, and I found some older broadcasts. It's absolutely sickening.


----------



## etexas (May 19, 2008)

Davidius said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...


 I will take your word for it!


----------



## Davidius (May 19, 2008)

The "preacher" actually said at one point that _he was giving God another opportunity_ to work by holding two meetings per day.


----------



## etexas (May 19, 2008)

Davidius said:


> The "preacher" actually said at one point that _he was giving God another opportunity_ to work by holding two meetings per day.


Gross!


----------



## blhowes (May 19, 2008)

There was one part where he called the local pastors up to the stage. He asked the first guy if he wanted to receive an anointing fire (or some similar wording), and then laid his hands on him, etc. I'm thinking, he calls the guy up to the stage, there are thousands of people in the auditorium watching, what's he gonna say..."No thanks..."?


----------



## etexas (May 19, 2008)

blhowes said:


> There was one part where he called the local pastors up to the stage. He asked the first guy if he wanted to received an anointing fire (or some similar wording), and then laid his hands on him, etc. I'm thinking, he calls the guy up to the stage, there are thousands of people in the auditorium watching, what's he gonna say..."No thanks..."?


You know, it would have been REALLY funny if he had!


----------



## danmpem (May 19, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> Fresh Fire Streaming Revivals
> 
> Fresh Fire Ministries
> 
> ...



I'm not in a place where I can watch the videos. Are these from the guys who wrote "Fresh Wind Fresh Fire"?


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2008)

I haven't heard of it. But of course I don't get the Berean Call anymore and don't really follow the indy fundy type sites that are almost exclusively dedicated to exposing error (real and perceived) either.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 19, 2008)

Here is their statement of faith. 
Fresh Fire Ministries


----------



## SueS (May 19, 2008)

I heard about this a few weeks ago on a homeschooling forum I'm a member of - the ladies there were pretty much thrilled about the new "move of God" and the "revival"  I wondered how long it would take for a discussion of Todd Bentley to show up here.

I've watched some of the videos and done some reading and have come to the conclusion that this dude is scary, to put it mildly! He talks incessantly about his visions and visitations by angels, especially one by the name of "Emma". He struts around the stage bopping people on the head, shouting, "bam!" and they "fall out in the spirit" - something that I've never read about in scripture. True, "Jesus" is given the glory, but where is the proclaimation of the Gospel, complete with a call to repentance? I've also read first hand accounts of these meetings which talk about strange goings on akin to Toronto and Brownsville. I also read that there are reports that some of the people who have received the "annointing" are now beginning to hear voices in their heads. 

The statement of faith posted above sounds really good but we all know there can be a world of difference between what's on paper and what goes on in real life.

This is very concerning.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 19, 2008)

and 

Looked like mostly smoke and mirrors to me, not fire from above.


----------



## BJClark (May 19, 2008)

I read up on this a little bit last night, and noticed this pastor had read some of Benny Hinn's book's and that Rick Joiner of Morning Star Ministries was some how connected..

I read some of Rick Joiners material years ago, and threw it in the trash can..


----------



## D. Paul (May 21, 2008)

If you read the streaming IM's running alongside the video, those comments are just as disturbing. This is what people believe. 

Someone was even WRITING IN TONGUES!!!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 21, 2008)

writing in tongues (lol) good grief!


----------

